# Milking doe treated with sulfa. Can I drink the milk?



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I finished treating my doe for coccidia with sulfadimethoxine 2 days ago. Is it ok to drink her milk? If not how long do I have to wait?
Thank you in advance!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

You could drink it if you wanted to but....

Are you, or anyone else drinking it sensitive to the sulfa drugs? That class of drugs has the highest % of allergic reactions in people. One of the sulfa drugs put my cousin into a coma for 3 months. That was 20 years ago and she is still having health problems because of it.

Drinking/eating small amounts of antibiotics can cause the body to build up a resistance to the drug and make "super bugs" that are becoming resistance to all antibiotics.

There should be a warning on the drug container that gives you the milk holding period for that drug. Some are 24 hours, some longer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I made cheese from some of the milk.. I guess it would have been smart of me to read the label.. It doesn't say about milk withdraw directly but it says for beef and dairy cattle do not slaughter within 7 days of treatment.. I guess I have to throw away my first ever batch of cheese 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> You could drink it if you wanted to but....
> 
> Are you, or anyone else drinking it sensitive to the sulfa drugs? That class of drugs has the highest % of allergic reactions in people. One of the sulfa drugs put my cousin into a coma for 3 months. That was 20 years ago and she is still having health problems because of it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your cousin... I'm not allergic to anything that I know of.. Not even pollen or weeds.. I dont think I should risk it though after hearing what you have to say..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm also allergic to sulfa drugs. Now this makes sense. I never had an allergy like this before in my life but was prescribed the drugs a couple years ago. I got all scratchy and itchy and had a hard time breathing.

I never would have thought to be extra careful using this med with the goats. I just didn't think of it. They told me NEVER EVER go near sulfa drugs ever again. My reaction was strong after never having had an allergy and they said next time I could go into full shock and end up in the hospital.

Thank you thank you for bringing this up. I will ask my husband to handle, administer, and deal with the drug from here on out. Plus I'll make sure the milk witholding is extra long.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, Dayna, glad I posted it then. Yes, by all means...stay FAR, FAR away from any sulfa drugs!

If the cheese was made with bacteria cultures and it set, then the amount of antibiotic in the milk was almost non-existant. Antibiotics kill the culture, so the milk would not curdle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Wow, Dayna, glad I posted it then. Yes, by all means...stay FAR, FAR away from any sulfa drugs!
> 
> If the cheese was made with bacteria cultures and it set, then the amount of antibiotic in the milk was almost non-existant. Antibiotics kill the culture, so the milk would not curdle.


I did not use cultures, I made a vinegar cheese, the milk did curdle.. Does than mean there was not much antibiotic in her milk?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Nope, vinegar will curdle milk whether it has antibiotics in it or not. Sorry, I thought you had used a culture.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

lottsagoats said:


> Nope, vinegar will curdle milk whether it has antibiotics in it or not. Sorry, I thought you had used a culture.


Oh well! I guess I have to make more! The stuff is out of her system by now but maybe I will make some cheese this weekend! 

Thank you for the replys!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

